# [SOLVED] Publisher 2013 - problems getting PDFs with crop marks and bleed



## publisher_guy (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi all

Testing out Publisher 2013 and I can't seem to get it to output a PDF with crop marks and bleed. I create an A4 (297x210mm) document, add something to the page and then go to File>Save As, choose PDF as the "Save as type:". I press the Options button, then Print Options and choose a Custom paper size 5cm larger all round and tick on "Crop marks" and "Allow bleeds". It says "Publisher cannot save the file", with no further explanation. I have tried saving the file locally and on the server, no change. If I untick crop marks it works.

When I do the same in Publisher 2010 I get a PDF out with crop marks and bleeds. Not sure what I'm doing wrong - I have tried selecting a much bigger paper size but that doesn't make any difference. Can anyone help. I want to "Save As" a PDF rather than print.

thanks


----------



## publisher_guy (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Publisher 2013 - problems getting PDFs with crop marks and bleed*

No-one got any ideas on this one? 

I found that I can work around the problem by not ticking the 'Crop Marks' checkbox. Just leaving 'Allow Bleeds' ticked and adding 3mm (1⁄8”) to the paper size works. This creates a PDF 3mm larger than your trimmed size, the outer 3mm of which will be trimmed off as bleed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Publisher 2013 - problems getting PDFs with crop marks and bleed*

Here is what somebody else tried:

printing - MS Publisher cannot save the file to PDF with crop marks - Super User


----------



## publisher_guy (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Publisher 2013 - problems getting PDFs with crop marks and bleed*

Thanks MasterChief. I'd looked around for a solution to this problem but didn't come across that. I was trying to avoid using a 3rd party printer though because it converts everything to RGB and I need to be able to retain CMYK elements (which doing a Save As to PDF does). Looks like it's a bug, since Publisher 2010 works fine in this regard.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Publisher 2013 - problems getting PDFs with crop marks and bleed*

Even better. You could report the bug to Microsoft if you wish:

Microsoft Products Accepting Bugs and Suggestions | Microsoft Connect


----------



## publisher_guy (Jan 29, 2014)

Great idea. Unfortunately Publisher (or anything to do with Office) is not something they are accepting bugs/suggestions for. Unless I'm being thick?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Look to be right. All well..

They should fix it soon though.


----------



## publisher_guy (Jan 29, 2014)

Let's hope so. Thanks for your help.


----------

